# Is it ok to have different species of dart frogs living together?



## fvbzzc (Jan 24, 2017)

I have two male azureus dart frogs, and would like to add a different species with them. Do azureus get along with different types in captivity? My choice of preference would be either Dendrobates tinctorius, Oophaga pumilio, or Phyllobates terribilis. Although, I not sure if this is a good idea and won't do this without someone confirming if it is. I do not want to breed them though, I mostly just like to have a different species with them.


----------



## evolvstll77 (Feb 17, 2007)

Well as there are tons of threads on here related to the subject. Being your first post and throwing in keys like not breeding. This post can be construed as being a troll post. Any pictures of your current set up?


----------



## scotty1212 (Feb 15, 2016)

I would highly recommend you DO NOT mix species. For one they will probably fight another frog you put in the tank and most likely kill it. Another thing to consider is that there is the chance there could be breeding and then you have a cross bred morph which is HIGHLY frowned upon in the dart frog community. These are just a few of many reasons but i highly recommend you reconsider.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Some links...

Search results - Mixing species
result 1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10
11
12
13
14


----------



## Carolina Vivariums (Oct 27, 2016)

I started doing it when I first got into the hobby but now I don't I feel it is better to not. To many variables. You can ask 10 people and half are gonna say it's okay and the other half will say it
Is but it's usually the more experienced ones that say it isn't okay! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Nice summation Jeremy.

Just about enough to close this thread possibly.

s



boabab95 said:


> Some links...
> 
> Search results - Mixing species
> result 1
> ...


----------



## OrangeD (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes please close this thread.


----------

